# Cronjob wird nicht ausgeführt



## nchristoph (21. März 2019)

Hallo,

ich will mittels CEC einen Fernseher in den Standby versetzen und wieder aufwecken.

Das ganze mache ich mit einem Raspberry, cec-client/libcec4 und Cronjob.

Wenn ich das ganze manuell über die Console mache, funktioniert sowohl das ausschalten als auch das einschalten.

Über Cronjob funktioniert es gar nicht und zwar so, als ob der Cronjob nicht ausgeführt wird.

Das ist mein Cronjob

```
0 7 * * 1-4 sudo echo "on 0" | sudo cec-client -s -d 1
30 16 * * 1-4 echo "standby 0" | sudo cec-client -s -d 1

0 7 * * 5 sudo echo "on 0" | sudo cec-client -s -d 1
00 12 * * 5 echo "standby 0" | sudo cec-client -s -d 1
```

Habe ich hier irgendwo einen Denkfehler oder ist der Cronjob selber falsch? Ist das erste mal, das ich einen Cronjob verwende.

Kann mir wer helfen?

mfg
Christoph


----------



## Zvoni (21. März 2019)

Wenn du es über die Konsole machst, musst du bei "sudo" dein Passwort eingeben?
Enable sudo without password in Ubuntu/Debian


----------



## nchristoph (22. März 2019)

Servus,

nein, habe ich bereits ausgeschaltet.

Ich habe auch nur Testhalber sudo drinnen.

Kann ich irgendwo in einem Log nachschauen, ob es eine Fehlermeldung gibt?


----------



## Zvoni (22. März 2019)

Wie hast du die Crontab editiert? mit "crontab -e" bzw. "sudo crontab -e"?

EDIT: Hmm, hast du mal daran gedacht, deinen kompletten Befehl (Pro Cron-Zeile) in ein sh-skript auszulagern (nicht vergessen die sh ausführbar zu machen)
CronHowto - Community Help Wiki



> 01 04 * * * /usr/bin/somedirectory/somecommand



also in der Art

```
'## Begin MonThuWakeUp.sh
#!/bin/bash
sudo echo "on 0" | sudo cec-client -s -d 1
'## End MonThuWakeUp.sh
.
.
'In CronTab
0 7 * * 1-4 /home/christoph/EinVerzeichnis/MonThuWakeUp.sh
```


----------



## melmager (28. März 2019)

Bei cron Einträgen sollte man immer mit kompletten Pfadangaben bei den befehlen arbeiten 
- sprich dein cron findet wahrscheinlich nicht die befehle 
Grund: Cron arbeitet normalerweise nicht mit der $PATH variable


----------

